# Poppy!



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Poppy: incredibly lovable and irrepressible. I always wanted a second cockatiel, so that's why he's a planned "foster fail". The only question is how well he and Simon will get along.

I wrote a bit about Poppy in another thread. He was found outside and made his way to a person who kept him during his quarantine period. He spent a few day with the head of the rescue and then came to me. I thought the person who had kept him during his quarantine was unimaginative to name him "Poppy" until one morning when I uncovered his cage and he said "I Poppy, Poppy, Poppy, Poppy." :w00t: I had already felt sad that he and his family had lost each other and after we exchanged "Poppy, Poppy, Poppy, Poppy" back and forth some, I felt even sadder about it. Even though I had been assured that a thorough search for his former family had been done, postings been made, etc., I went on line and did another search. Nothing.

It's pretty clear that Poppy was the only bird in the family; he is very people oriented. He's the opposite of the other birds in my house in that he's more comfortable with people, and is gradually becoming more comfortable with other birds. Everybody who has met Poppy adores him, including Simon who more or less follows him around. Simon has also learned to do a whistling version of "Poppy, Poppy, Poppy, Poppy". :001_wub:

Then one day... Poppy attacked my son. Twice.hmy: William had handled him a lot before--and has since as well. We think we figured out what set him off and have been careful not to duplicate it. (Poppy was sitting with with me, I was stretched out reading, so William was leaning over him when he reached down to offer Poppy a scritch.) The same day, he preened Simon for the first time, but he also stepped on Simon's neck. hmy: To Poppy's credit, he has figured out that stepping on Simon is not something he should do and it's a little hysterical watching him stop himself: foot starts to come up, foot goes down, foot starts to come up, foot goes down....

There are a lot of other little, uhm, questionable behaviors. He discovered that yes, he can remove the keys from my keyboard. Fair enough, many parrots have made the same discovery. He throws little fits, however, when I prevent him from removing more. And is very slow to take no for an answer. :glare: At the same time, he remains quite lovable. Really, who could resist a cockatiel sitting on your shoulder, gently "preening" you, then beak grinding as he settles in for a nap? We're beginning to develop little games. He flies onto my head (another questionable behavior, but I've decided to accept it), I nod, he takes a lap around the room, lands on my head, I nod, etc.

It has occurred to me that he might have been too much for somebody and that might be why we couldn't find his previous owner, which is also sad. I would know exactly what to do if he were a dog, but he is not! My plan is to start clicker training him this weekend. I also need to be creative about coming up with activities for him to do while near me but not *always * on me (and trying to remove the computer keys :001_rolleyes. I'm also hoping that as he and Simon become buddies it will help him become a bit more balanced--Simon might teach him some manners. 

If anybody has suggests for dealing with a somewhat pushy cockatiel, let me know!


----------



## Minigrace (Sep 29, 2015)

Poppy is very beautiful and it sounds like he has quite the personality. It is sad that his previous owners lost him but how fortunate for you both to have found one another. Regarding how to keep him occupied while he is out, I provide foot toys for my parrotlet when he is out and he will play with those for a while. He doesn't take the keys off my computer but he does try to chew on my Ipad case. I have found I can distract him by feeding him a single Nutriberry. Nce he has finished that, he seems to have worked out his desire to chew, at least for a little while.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your little Poppy sounds as if he has a personality very much like my little lovebird Peachy.

Peachy is a very demanding little fellow and wants my undivided attention. 
I'm know Peachy would be quite happy being an "only" pet - which is what he was before he came to live with me.

Peachy loves to pull the keys off my laptop. When he tries, I remove him from the keyboard, put him on a little playground next to where I'm sitting and roll one of his "jingle" balls around to distract him.
Generally that will refocus his attention and he'll start playing with the ball instead. 
Sometimes though, I have to simply stop typing, pick him up and give him cuddles for a couple of minutes. 
Once he's been reassured he has my full undivided attention and love then he's happy to go back to playing on his own.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poppy sounds like quite a character! 

Deborah has given great advice :thumbsup: I hope to meet the little rascal soon! hoto:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on Poppy's adoption! arty: 
I can see how he has captured your heart, best of luck with him!


----------

